# Suicide: A Reactive Action



## Jazzey (Jan 4, 2009)

Suicide: A Reactive Action - Suicide, Depression, Anxiety Disorders
by Natalie Staats Reiss, Ph.D., and Mark Dombeck, Ph.D.
Oct 24th 2007

Suicidal acts seldom occur spontaneously. Rather, they are typically planned and premeditated events triggered by a chain of stressful internal and external circumstances. In other words, most suicide occurs as a reaction to stressful events. Since suicidal impulses are reactive, such urges typically fade as stressful events subside. It is not inevitable that you will continue to feel the urge to commit suicide just because the idea enters your head. If you can find a different, more effective way to cope with or think about the stressful events that have caused you to think in a suicidal direction, your suicidal thoughts and the impulse to act upon them will usually decrease. 

As suggested above, suicidality is often described as occurring along a continuum of potential lethality and intent. Lethality has to do with how likely some action is to cause death. Intent has to do with how determined you are to succeed. The more you are determined to kill yourself, and the more lethal the methods you choose to end your life with, the more dangerous is your situation. 

Your moment-to-moment level of risk is influenced by multiple factors, including: whether you have a specific and defined plan for committing suicide, easy access to the tools you need to carry out your plan, and a history of past suicidal gestures. All of these things increase your present risk of committing suicide. 

Your psychological state is, of course, a vital component in determining your risk. If you are in a good place in life, your risk is lower than if you are experiencing a stressful life crisis. Further, if you are able to cope and manage the degree of stress you are currently experiencing, your risk is lower than if you are feeling overwhelmed by circumstance. We will discuss other factors that contribute to your suicide risk in a later section of this document. Right now, it's important to understand that people often move backwards and forwards across this spectrum of suicide-danger-risk as the circumstances that trouble them change and their related emotions wax and wane.

*The Suicide Crisis*

Suicidal ideation is relatively common and is not necessarily associated with a crisis situation. Instead, it may be a symptom of an ongoing problem that is difficult to address without outside assistance (such as depression). In contrast, suicidal gestures typically occur in the context of crisis periods, or periods that are associated with overwhelming stress, seemingly unbearable and unendurable emotional and/or physical pain, and which seem to have no possible solution other than suicide. 

The stresses endured by people in a suicidal crisis are undoubtedly severe and overwhelming, but they are not typically unsolvable or permanent. They seem that way to people who are experiencing the crisis, however, because their strong emotions overwhelm, interfere with and degrade their ability to think rationally and to place their problems in perspective. 

The thinking of people who are experiencing a suicidal crisis is typically clouded and negatively biased, intensely self-focused, and highly emotional. As discussed previously, homicidal feelings may intermingle with suicidal feelings if there is a sense that someone else has deliberately caused harm. Feelings of loneliness, isolation, alienation, anger and rage are common, as well as the following kinds of thoughts:

*Hopelessness*:

A sense that things will never get better
A feeling of inability or lack of motivation to change the situation
A belief that your emotional pain is permanent or too much to bear
A sense of personal worthlessness, self-hatred or self-loathing
A sense that all meaning has been removed from life
A sense that suicide is the only way to make the stressors stop (founded upon the utter sense of hopelessness described above).
*Even though it is very hard to believe it in the moment of crisis, the following statements are almost always true:
*

Suicidal crises are temporary conditions.
The intensity and urgency associated with suicidal crises tends to disappear or diminish with time.
People CAN be helped through suicidal crises if they are open to accepting appropriate help and treatment.


----------



## Mari (Jan 5, 2009)

> Suicidal crises are temporary conditions.
> 
> The intensity and urgency associated with suicidal crises tends to disappear or diminish with time.
> People CAN be helped through suicidal crises if they are open to accepting appropriate help and treatment.



This is so important to know and understand - good posting.


----------



## Jazzey (Jan 5, 2009)

Thanks Mari.  That's exactly the quote that caught my attention with this particular article.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 27, 2009)

if they are open to getting help and treatment  Jazzey sometimes the help and treatment comes to slow or late


----------



## Halo (Feb 27, 2009)

I understand what you are saying Mary however there are suicide crisis helplines that are available 24/7 as well as the Samaritians who are available anytime so technically there is always help if a person wants it.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 27, 2009)

my brother wanted help but all he got was people harming him police dragging him off to jail there was no help calling crisis only got him locked upa nd treated like a criminal he wanted help but got none im sorry but the system doesn't always work especially when person with mental illness is involved their cries for help are ignored after what i see my sister was put through the mistreatment no because there are many times i want help but knw not to call crisis because i don't want themto treat me like they did her god the system does nto always work especially if person know to have mental illness


----------



## Halo (Feb 27, 2009)

Those are very specific cases and people that you are talking about (and other details that may be relevant) and I don't really want to get into a debate with you about this however as I said....normally there is help available 24/7 to someone thinking or contemplating suicide.


----------



## forgetmenot (Feb 27, 2009)

sorry of course your right if someone wants to call for help there is 24 hr help lines out there mary


----------



## Halo (Feb 27, 2009)

Mary, there is no need to apologize and it is not a matter right or wrong.  I just don't want to give out incorrect, false or misleading information which may discourage anyone in any way from getting help if needed.


----------



## Mari (Feb 28, 2009)

> the system doesn't always work



You are right Mary and why people who are capable and able need to speak up so that every person will be treated with respect and dignity and care. :heart: Mari


----------



## Halo (Feb 28, 2009)

Mari said:


> You are right Mary and why people who are capable and able need to speak up so that every person will be treated with respect and dignity and care. :heart: Mari



Good point and you are absolutely right, Mari :2thumbs:


----------

